# Auth-smtp



## folivora (Dec 5, 2011)

I need to set up a auth-smtp. My ISP is offering that solution but it will cost extra. I just need a reliable auth-smtp solution, I have looked into postfix. But I would like to hear what kind of solutions peoples are using, since maybe there is a bit lighter solution than postfix.

-folivora


----------



## amilojko (Jan 2, 2012)

All mail servers are capable of it. Some are built with the capability and some you have to customize. Sendmail is the work horse I like.


----------

